# my first psychiatry appt



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi All-On Tuesday I had what was my first (and definately not last) appointment with a psychiatrist. She was great! I was nervous at first, but she was really nice and she totally put me at ease. She diagnosed me with anxiety, mild depression, mild panic, and mild obsessive compulsive disorder... whew! talk about a long list! She said that since the depression, panic, and ocd were mild, they could be treated easily, but the anxiety was pretty bad. She prescribed Celexa for the anxiety, and Remeron (sp?) for the depression. So far its worked great! Anyone else tried these? (I'm not allowed to know the side affects because I'll think I have all of them, so if you have, please don't tell me what the side affects you had







) She did mention that I might experience some nausea at first, but I'm so used to that by now, I haven't even noticed. So far I haven't had any episodes of D, not even in the morning, which used to be my worse time! The Remeron has given me my appetite back, as my Dr. said it would, and I have been eating like crazy (all my trigger foods of course) and I haven't had any D!! I feel great! I pray that I stay like this! I'm just all smiles







Anyways we also talked about my GERD and she said that the symptoms that I was experiencing were probably caused by anxiety and that they should go away, well tonight I had Wendy's for dinner, along with a coke, and a few bags (yes, i said bags) of chocolate and I feel fine! I know its way too soon to say that I've been "cured" of IBS, but its finally like I'm seeing a light at the end of a long tunnel. Not only am I feeling better physically, but emotionally and mentally I'm starting to feel better as well. Hopefully with the right balance of meds and therapy, I will soon be able to forget about this IBS mess, and move on with my life. Thanks for reading! Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh Lindsay,I am soooo happy for you.







As you may remember from my postings, I had much the same symptoms as you and went through all the GI stuff and was diagnosed IBS-D. But nothing stopped it. Tried Xanax and the D stopped. Like you, went to a psychiatrist. He diagnosed anxiety-induced D so now on Xanax and Effexor XR. I feel like you do, that I finally have my life back. With my shrink's help, I've also learned how to ask other family members for help dealing with my demented and sick parents. Now, instead of trying to make them feel guilty and crying and whining about how difficult it is, I just tell them what they can do. For the holidays, that means my older sister will take all calls from parents and their residential facility for a week (selective call forwarding lets this happen), my brother and wife are seeing folks on Christmas Eve and my little sister and her family will be there on New Years Eve. All I will have is Christmas Day which will be fine. I've also cut back my visits from every other day to 2-3 times a week so I can have a life for myself and husband. I'm just so happy to read of someone else who has tried the psychiatric approach to this problem. Would you consider also posting your success on the main Irritable Bowel Syndrome forum? I ask because lots of people don't read this one but they might be helped if they saw it up there. I bet you are looking forward to a great holiday.







Take care of yourself, you're doing a great job.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

HeyThanks for the reply, I'd definatley be happy to post my story on the main board. I hope that you're holiday holds as little stress and as much joy as possible!!







Take care, Lindsay


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

That is great Lindsay, I hope it continues in getting better for youEmx


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

You are soooooo lucky to find a good one on your first try. The first few I went to were more messed up than me! (One cracked me up, here she was charging 125 dollars for 45 minutes and couldn't even buy a box of tissues for the patients, there was a giant stack of McDonald's napkins on the table!)Good luck to you. I think it will make all the difference in the world!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

You are, indeed, very lucky to have found medications that help you so quickly and thoroughly. Best wishes to you.... and I would probably post about it on the main forums as well.Evie


----------

